# please help, i think i bricked my d3...



## anthrpicdecadnce (Sep 30, 2011)

What a first post huh?

i think i bricked my phone. I was trying to install deodexed 5.6.890 and the battery % on top of that. i formatted data, cache, dalvik, and system (this is probably where i messed up. plese dont flame). after that i installed from zip, the rom, followed by the mod, followed by a data wipe. i rebooted and got bootloop. this is where it gets tricky. I'm trying to sbf with rsd 5.5, but my phone just will not detect the usb cable. and this is the same cable i sbf'd to the leak with, rooted, jewremy's mods, and a lil abd theming (i changed the status background to clear black). the computer picks up my phone and asks for drivers (which i installed.. i think? 5.2.0 end user drivers sound familiar to anyone?) but the phone (in fastboot mode) still says connect usb data cable..

is there anything i can do to save my phone? i messed up big this time...

EDIT: i forgot to mention i'm using 32 bit windows xp, if that helps at all. this anxiety is killing me...


----------



## Selbowdaeskimo (Jul 29, 2011)

At this moment, are you rooted? If not, root your phone, then enter fastboot. See what happens.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

First and foremost, welcome to Rootzwiki, we do not flame here. I'm assuming you come from a DX with CM7 since you wiped /system. That is never required unless specifically stated. So this probably is where you borked your phone. The drivers it should be installing are Motorola ADB Interface when connecting to Fastboot. Do you have a friend with a windows 7 machine? Or with a linux box? You might have better luck on a different system. If you can't find a way to connect your phone to a computer to Fastboot it you might be stuck I'm afraid to say.


----------



## anthrpicdecadnce (Sep 30, 2011)

thank you for the warm welcome . i actually came from a d2g (dot that much different from a dx lol).

hmm... i ran adb and it seems that made my device connect to the comp. currently running an sbf. wish me luck!

EDIT: aaaaand.... (i'm seriously waiting lol)... c'mon... dont boot loop this time...... got fingers on both hands and toes crossed... which makes typing very awkward... boot loop???

EDIT: factory reset. no more brick!!!!!


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome, if you can get it to see your phone then you're golden.


----------



## anthrpicdecadnce (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks man, i appreciate the help


----------

